# Corned Point to Pastrami



## chef jimmyj (May 5, 2012)

Back on St. Patrick's Day I picked up 3 Corned Points, each about 4 lbs. I finally got around to Smoking one up to make Pastrami. I put together my Rub and gave the Beef a good schmear of Yellow Mustard. Applied the Rub liberally and let it rest while I fired up the MES and the AMNPS with 2 and 1/2 rows of the ever popular Pitmaster's Choice. Set the Temp set point at 220*F and let it go for 20 minutes the actual ran from 210 to 230*F then fired the AMNPS. The PMC lit fast and burned consistently in the slight breeze. The aroma is very pleasant with the distinct fruity notes of the Cherry and Maple with just a tickle of spice from the Hickory. This it truly a winner!

The Point all rubbed and ready to go...








The AMNPS loaded and lit for a 10 minute burn...

 
	

		
			
		

		
	







The TBS is flowing so into the MES on the bottom rails with the burning row closest to the wall. I opened the loader 1" and pulled the chip drawer out 1"...







I had smoked some Ribs earlier so that is where the juices came from. The Point had a significant fat cap and I decided to leave it on this one to see how it would come out. I don't eat Pastrami every day and frankly, Fat is Flavor and unlike store bought Pastrami Round that is lean and tasteless I planned on enjoying this one to it's fullest extent! I'll eat a salad with my Sammy.  The IT climbed nicely over 4 hours to 145*. The Smoker set-point was 220* but the actual was 245*F. I figured the AMNPS was throwing some heat but 25* is no big deal. About 1 hour later the over temp alarm went off on the MAV. The actual temp in the MES had hit 252*F while the set-point was 220*F...Not good! I opened the door to vent the MES and lowered the set point to 200*F. Over the next 2 hours the IT rose to 165* and the MES temps ran around 225*F which is fine. So plan on about 25*F rise in Smoker temp burning the AMNPS. The Point stalled at 165* for about 1 hour then rose to 192 over the next hour. I checked for tenderness, the MAV probe slid in easily in several places so I wrapped in foil to let it cool down then into the Refrigerator until we were ready to eat it in sandwiches. All together the Smoke lasted 9 hours for a 4Lb Point, about what I have started planning for with any Roast. 2 hours per Pound with a 2 hour Pad/Rest.

Time to slice some up for samples...







This stuff is Marbled like Kobe! The flavor is Unbelievable. Pretty pink color and super tender. For a store bought Corned Point is was not salty at all. The Fat rendered nicely when I pan fried it for Pastrami Ruben's and Hot Pastrami on Rye. Sorry I don't have Sammy pics because we were in a hurry and nobody could find replacement batteries for the ones that died in the Camera...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I was able to get a fussy shot for lurking BEARS...

 
	

		
			
		

		
	







The Pitmaster's Choice is definitely a top choice for Ribs, Butts and PASTRAMI!!! Really nice smokey flavor without the acrid smell of pure Hickory and a nice sweet flavor from the Cherry. I would not hesitate to use Pitmaster's Choice for everything and anything I Smoke...

 Pastrami Rub

2T Black Peppercorns

1T Coriander Seed

1T Dry Minced Onion

1T Dry Minced Garlic

1tsp Allspice Berries

1tsp Mustard Seed

1tsp Dry Thyme Leaves

3 Bay Leaves, crumbled

1tsp Juniper Berries ( I was out )

All Spices are Whole and were toasted in a dry pan over Medium heat until fragrant.

Let the Spices cool  then Grind in a cheapo Coffee Grinder until slightly less than Coarse.

This was some some seriously Good Eats...Enjoy...JJ


----------



## chefrob (May 9, 2012)

looks good............got any rye?


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 12, 2012)

Thanks for the compliment Rob, I did have some rye and made a great Ruben, I prefer pastrami to corned beef...JJ


----------



## chefrob (May 15, 2012)

i like 'em both! true story, once went into a nice jewish deli and i was so jacked about it that i ordered a corned beef on pastrami.......


----------



## alelover (May 15, 2012)

So what's wrong with corned beef on pastrami?


----------



## scarbelly (May 15, 2012)

Sounds good to me


----------



## chefrob (May 18, 2012)

i ment to say corned beef on rye............


----------



## negolien (Jan 3, 2020)

chefrob said:


> i ment to say corned beef on rye............



I' am good with the corned beef on pastrami on rye O.o lol


----------

